# Take a look!!



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Lol I see problems with all the pics except the last one...:cheesygri please explain


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

It would be funny/sad if the Insurance adjuster was the one who took the first pic.


----------

